# anyone running hyge at the moment



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

how are you getting on with it?

what dose are your running it at?

how long do you plan staying on it for?

cheers guys


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

hyge iv been running them l8ly, i did 10iu pre bed on monday and nt sure if i was buggered from chest work out (tired) i was out within 5 mins and i usally dnt drop off for 15 mins. I have a pic of min somewhere i put up last week.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

i've run hyge's at up to 5iu/day, but dropped to 3iu owing to sore joints.. and now down to 2iu as i added peps at night. I find 2iu very good for keeping lean. I've used nordtropin as well, and find no diff between the two. I plan on running 2iu/day for pretty much well.. I don't plan on coming off..


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

could age factor come into play with sore joints? i havent had this yet does it come down to it affect people in different ways like ass do?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I'm about to start running it at 8iu's with 8ui's slin PWO will see how I get on....


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

warlord94 said:


> could age factor come into play with sore joints? i havent had this yet does it come down to it affect people in different ways like ass do?


nope not age- effectiveness- if you take HGH without additional T4, you will only get a limited amount of activity in your body.. you may take 10iu.. but you may use anywhere from 0-3iu at most...


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

i assumed t3,t4 would only be recommend if you was going to be on all year round as it will affect ur thyroid iv never come across needing t4 to obtain benifits from growth do you have information about this

thanks


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't know if this article has ever been posted on this board, but from reading HGH posts, it seems very few understand the need to take T4 while on HGH: http://www.mesomorphosis.com/article...th-hormone.htm

"If you've been using GH without T4, you've been wasting half your money - and if you've been using it with T3, you've been wasting your time. Start using T4 with your GH, and you'll finally be getting the full results from your investment."

found this from another forum pscarb do you have any info about this cheers]


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

definitely need to know if t4 if 100% needed as i dont want to waste half my money as warlord said lol.

also on the subject of cts and all that, im running 4iu 2 days on and 1 day off then reapeat but joints feel stiffer but no cts yet how long does it take to get this if you do at all?

what kind of dose of the t4 would i be looking at if is that necessary to take with the hgh as i want to get the most out of it.

cheers for any reply's made


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

ok just done some google-ing and most of the american guys really reccomend using t4 at 100mcg ed for the course of the hgh. does anyone on this board care to say if it is needed or not, the main reasons the other boards say to use it is for the conversion properties/effects from t4 to t3.


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

hermie this is what i would like to know aswell i think thought the higher amount t4 you run, = more t3 left over in the conversion im lead to belive.


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> nope not age- effectiveness- if you take HGH without additional T4, you will only get a limited amount of activity in your body.. you may take 10iu.. but you may use anywhere from 0-3iu at most...


So what dosage of t4 do u think is needed to get the full benefits of gh,have never taken t4,and been on gh,over a year and half,used t3 for awhile though.


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

i read that if you take 100mcg ed of t4 then the body converts 25% of it into t3 so its equivalent of having 25mcg of t3 but its the process of converting the t4 to t3 that has all the benefits. THIS IS ONLY WHAT I HAVE READ ON OTHER FORUMS SO DON'T QUOTE ME ON IT. would like some like ausbuilt or pscarb or someone with alot more know all in the hgh department to clear it all up please.


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

T4 is scare at the moment


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

why you scared of taking it just be sensible?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I personally have found little difference between using T3/4 or using none at all whilst on gh, and I've been running it non stop ffor over 6 yrs........

tbh there are so many varied opinions by so called experts I rarely bother reading the latest bullsh*t doing the rounds....


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

i ment its hard to get hold of at the moment 

something i would also like to know about t4 is how many havent taken it and still had great responce with growth on its own. Also if i was to take t4 do you have to take every if you only take gh every otherday.


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

thanks robsta that's what i needed to hear to clear it up for me. what do you reckon about adding a low amount of t3 into the mix when i start my test and tren course (needed or not)


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

I read too much and cant stop myself lol Its an addiction but too much info is bad because you dont know what to belive.

Robsta i can understand the need for t4 but like yourself or others havent used it and still had good reslults and people perscribed with gh for emdical reasons arnt given t4 either, or that because the doesage there only taking.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Robsta said:


> I personally have found little difference between using T3/4 or using none at all whilst on gh, and I've been running it non stop ffor over 6 yrs........
> 
> tbh there are so many varied opinions by so called experts I rarely bother reading the latest bullsh*t doing the rounds....


except for the fact you look like you've been running HGH for years... and many don't...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

hermie07 said:


> thanks robsta that's what i needed to hear to clear it up for me. what do you reckon about adding a low amount of t3 into the mix when i start my test and tren course (needed or not)


t3, at a low dose work well with any AAS as it increases muscle synthesis; but not great with HGH- just use t4 with hgh instead..


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

warlord94 said:


> I don't know if this article has ever been posted on this board, but from reading HGH posts, it seems very few understand the need to take T4 while on HGH: http://www.mesomorphosis.com/article...th-hormone.htm
> 
> "If you've been using GH without T4, you've been wasting half your money - and if you've been using it with T3, you've been wasting your time. Start using T4 with your GH, and you'll finally be getting the full results from your investment."
> 
> found this from another forum pscarb do you have any info about this cheers]


I've pasted that link on this forum a few weeks ago. when it comes to AAS I generally disagree with anthony roberts (technical reasons) but in this case, the de-iodenase enzyme as a rate limiting step in the body's use of HGH is spot on...


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

i've run 40mg t3 daily, 250mg test e weekly, and 2-3iu daily of hyge for bout 9 months, extremely happy with results, ran as a 'cutting cycle'.....

having 3 months off now,getting fat, then will probably run the same again..................


----------



## jonnybradford (Oct 17, 2010)

yea am running hyges at mo on 2iu ed and feel great from it dont run any t4 with it and dont intend to either am happy with gains and feel good factor


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

jonnybradford said:


> yea am running hyges at mo on 2iu ed and feel great from it dont run any t4 with it and dont intend to either am happy with gains and feel good factor


how come your only doing 2iu a day ?


----------

